# The video clip that was not allowed in the USA -



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

* The video clip that was not allowed in the USA - *

 
Interesting historical note...

Whether Democratic, Republican or Independent, every US citizen needs 
to see this video. There is no way to argue that this didn't happen. 
Hindsight is 20/20!

This news video shows that Mr. Bush tried to warn Congress starting in 
2001, that this economic crisis was coming if something was not done.  
But Congress refused to listen, along with Barney Franks. This video 
says it all.

The AMERICAN media did not want this video on You Tube, so they had 
Time Warner threaten a law suit (proprietary rights) if it was not 
taken off.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Speechless. and the democrats are running around pointing the finger at the republicans and Presiden Bush, when it was brought up to their attention years ago. And like always they decided not to act. Big freakin surprised...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks again Barney ***. What a joke. I think I will give the keys of a pharmacy to a drug addict, then say I tried to stop it.-Barney ***


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

MCADPD24 said:


> Speechless. and the democrats are running around pointing the finger at the republicans and Presiden Bush, when it was brought up to their attention years ago. And like always they decided not to act. Big freakin surprised...


The big difference now is that the Dems control both the White House and the Congress. There's no one else left to blame anymore, which is their worst nightmare come true.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> The big difference now is that the Dems control both the White House and the Congress. There's no one else left to blame anymore, which is their worst nightmare come true.


Actually its our worst nightmare


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

That's unreal........


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I sincerely believe that, when all is said and done, W. will not be vilified. Though his presidency wasn't fantastic and sure, some mistakes were made, I feel that he will be judged in a much better light. 
He tried to fix something and took a lot of crap for it and now these lousy demoncrats have to clean up the mess they allowed to happen in the first place. What sickens me is once this mess IS cleaned up, Barney Frank and his ilk will be carried around on shoulders like heroes. Disgusting.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Did anyone else notice the statement towards the end, "Sen. Obama did not weigh in on the bill." Shocking that the great vessel of change abstained from a vote while a member of the senate.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the Libs control the media and will write their own history.


----------

